# New Orleans/New York Jars



## #1twin (Jun 11, 2008)

This is a collection of 3 New Orleans Jars and 1 New York jar. From left - right : 1st  JAMES GINART CELEBRATED MUSTARD N.O., 2nd CREME ANGELUS LOUIS PHILIPPE Inc NEW YORK U.S.A., 3rd CREMA Menthesnox La Valliere New Orleans (in script). back side- Menthesnox toilet cream La Valliere new orleans, 4th CREME La Valliere vanishing peroxide cream The LaValliere Co. NEW ORLEANS 10 sided jar. Any info appreciated as to age/value. Thanks for looking,  Marvin


----------



## bombboy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey #1, I like the La Valliere cream jar. If ya come accross another one, let me know, maybe we can work out a deal.
 Thanks,
 Bombboy


----------



## madman (Jun 11, 2008)

yo any idea about the creme angleus dug it in bristol what did it contain? mike


----------



## #1twin (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a few in clear glass but not cobalt if you are interested.  Thanks, Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Jun 12, 2008)

I did a search a long time ago on it and if memory serves me right it was a cosmetic cream. But I'm not positive[8|]  Thanks, Marvin


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 14, 2008)

I REALLY LIKE YOUR 10 SIDED JAR,NICE COLLECTION.THANKS FOR THE LOOK. RICK


----------



## LayerSlayer (Nov 18, 2008)

The first bottle I ever dug was a La Valliere, New Orleans perfume bottle:


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2008)

THANKS FOR SHARING!!!GROOVY!![&:]


----------



## ajohn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey bottles33,
 welcome to the forum.I think I may know how you feel about jars,I used to be a "bottle purest"...Until I saw my first amber Lightning.Actually, I just got outbid on a HG yellow olive Lightning tonight.Bid $315.00.Got outbid by someone who really wanted it! Oh wells,next time.But I did get the consultation prize:A Lafayette RB#1452 for$128.00!
                                                                                    A.J.


----------

